
PHP 5.2 support ends just as its adoption begins - toni
http://blog.tabini.ca/2010/07/php-5-2-support-ends-just-as-its-adoption-begins/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=php-5-2-support-ends-just-as-its-adoption-begins
======
jolan
Much ado about nothing. The incompatibilities between 5.2 and 5.3 are few and
solving them even on a large scale project would take all of 5 minutes.

